# The Wm Gerst Brewing Co Nashville Tennessee



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi, I found this bottle in an antique shop. I was looking fr a possible value or rarity on it. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2015)

Would need to see a picture of it to help evalute it & it's value, rarity, ect, ect? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

I thought it attatched when in fact it hadnt haha. Here it is.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Post a pic, and I'll look in up! Lot's of versions for that brand, Gerst had a long history in Nashville and surrounding areas. Photo needs to be under 1mb.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

I got the photo up for y'all to look at, so Id love to know what info comes up on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 12, 2015)

Is it a crown top or blob top or? LEON.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 12, 2015)

Pictures should also include the entire profile, close up of embossing, just the top with side seam and a close up of the entire base. Typically beer bottles have more value to a collector of bottles from that locale but some who collect beers in general may have a good handle on it. Sounds like we might find out if you can post those additional pictures.   Jim


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Its a crown top bottle.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm assuming a crown top beer, circa 1893-1915. Value for amber, $15-45, some size are rarer than others.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Also I just got a picture of the embossing. The seam didn't go all the way to the top of the bottle, bur rather just below the top.


----------



## bamaboybottles2 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ok, I may go back and buy it then. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Your welcome!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 12, 2015)

Way to go guys, TERRIFIC post / thread.       Jim


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 12, 2015)

So dang quick.


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 12, 2015)

Supper time called! Dutch oven Curry venison: [attachment=11-12-15 027.JPG]


----------



## westKYdigger (Nov 13, 2015)

Life is full of coincidences.  Wife & I spent a delightful couple of hours at the Gerst Haus restaurant in Evansville, Indiana last Saturday.  Stone Brewery Arrogant Bstrd Day.  They didn't have any of the Gerst bottles on display.


----------



## westKYdigger (Nov 13, 2015)

The Gerst Haus website gives a good history of the brewery.


----------

